# Russian Troops Going Back to Afghanistan



## AWP (Oct 28, 2010)

If we think this won't piss off the locals.......WTF are we thinking? Are we this desperate?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Gorbachev-warns-Nato-victory-impossible.html


----------



## Headshot (Oct 28, 2010)

:doh::doh::doh::doh:

That's all I got...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2010)

I had a feeling this was gonna happen but not while any of our troops were still there... we'd roll out and they'd roll in...  This is gonna make things uglier than they already are, if that's even possible.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wowwwww...hell, whenever we'd go to a new area the people thought that WE were the Russians.  This is not a good move.  The country is split enough as is, this will definitely make things worse.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 28, 2010)

On the bright side, if the Russians bring over some of their women with them, it could be a "moral" boost for our troops!


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 29, 2010)

fox1371 said:


> On the bright side, if the Russians bring over some of their women with them, it could be a "moral" boost for our troops!



No need for the Russian men to bring them, the women are already there....


----------



## QC (Oct 30, 2010)

plus others...


----------



## moobob (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> No need for the Russian men to bring them, the women are already there....


 
...cutting my hair at BAF...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 30, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> ...cutting my hair at BAF with a happy ending...



For shame Sir, for shame...


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 30, 2010)

You can get your hair washed up at BAF by them as well...I remember going up there at the end of my last tour and getting a haircut almost daily, just so I could get my head rubbed hahaha.  It felt amazing.


----------

